# How long did it take to film lord of the rings?



## esrbl (Apr 14, 2020)

How long did it take to film the trilogy?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 14, 2020)

Moved to the MOVIE forum


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 14, 2020)

Several answers, so to speak.
Principal photography for all three films was done between October 1999 and December 2000, as per Wikipedia.
Pick-up shots (additional scenes only later found to be needed), computer graphics (CGI), musical core etc. continued for each film until sometimes uncomfortably close to the respective film's premieres, just before Christmas in 2001, 2002 and 2003. The Extended Edition DVDs were each released about a year later, with "Return of The King" being released in December 2004. If you were to include pre-production that preceded October 1999, that pushes the "begin" date back the odd year.


----------

